# Fitting F25 oil filter



## BlackX3 (Dec 5, 2017)

I removed the old oil filter on my wife's 2.0 diesel X3.
The filter has a bit that stick out at the bottom with an o ring.
There's a little hole at the bottom of the oil filter hosing, I assume the bit that sticks out goes into this hole.

I'm a bit worried that I have incorrectly fitted the oil filter - any thoughts ?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

How/why you posted this in the Classic BMW is unknown, but try the proper X3 section: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=158. Someone there will have experience to help.
Good luck!


----------

